# Soundkarte... wirklich sinnvoll?



## HardCore4Ever (26. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
da ich in Kürze einen Gamer Pc geschenkt bekomme wollte ich euch etwas dazu fragen. Oft bin ich auf das Thema "Soundkarte" gestoßen. Da mein Mainboard höchstwahrscheinlich das Asus H87 - Pro (C2) sein wird ist meine Frage an euch:
Reicht die onboard soundkarte oder muss es eine dedizierte sein? Also ich möchte hauptsächlich Spiele spielen. Ego - Shooter wie BF4 und COD Ghosts. Viele User aus anderen Foren sagten, dass gerade bei Spielen die Soundkarte wichtig ist. Andere sagten wiederrum, dass sich die Soundkarte erst beim Musikhören bemerkbar macht. (Ich höre keine Musik). 
So, nun meine Frage:
Lohnt es sich für mich eine Soundkarte zu kaufen? Oder reicht die onboard karte?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

Mit freundlichen grüßen HardCore4Ever


----------



## chbdiablo (26. Dezember 2013)

Meine Meinung: In den meisten Fällen lohnt es sich nicht!
Was dabei aber besonders wichtig ist, sind die Lautsprecher bzw. Kopfhörer die du benutzt. Welche hast du? Wenn du da nämlich nix gutes hast, hilft dir eine Soundkarte schon gar nicht weiter.


----------



## HardCore4Ever (26. Dezember 2013)

Hey,
vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich benutze die Logitech G430 (Headset).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Mark Drinovan.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2013)

Da lohnt es sich bei der Preisklasse von Headsets idR nicht. Bei reinen Kopfhörern gibt es manche für schon 30-40€, die gar nicht mal schlecht sind und bei denen Sound dann in Games nochmal klarer und weniger verrauscht als mit vielen onboard-Chips ist, meistens geht es aber eher erst ab 70-80€ los, damit sich ne Soundkarte wirklich "lohnt". Headsets sind bei Preis-Leistung ziemlich mies, d.h. einer für 80€ OHNE USB entspricht idR nur durchschnittlichen Kopfhörern für vlt. 40€, und einer MIT USB (da ist dann ein eigener Soundchip eingebaut) nochmal "billigeren". 

 Kannst Du Deine denn überhaupt OHNE USB anschließen? Wenn nein, dann nutzt eine Soundkarte eh rein gar nix, da das Headset IMMER den eigenen Soundchip als "Soundkarte" nutzen wird

Wenn Du es auch ohne USB nutzen kannst, dann würde eine Soundkarte zwar VERMUTLICH schon eine Verbesserung bringen, aber von "lohnen" würde ich da nicht reden.


----------



## svd (26. Dezember 2013)

Ah, ein Jammer, heute hätte es die Xonar DGX günstig bei Amazon gegeben...

Nun, da das Logitech G430 ein USB Headset ist, erübrigt sich die Frage aber sowieso.
Denn wie es bei USB Headsets üblich ist, kommt dieses mit einer "eingebauten Soundkarte". Das heißt, eventuell vorhandene
Hardware, wie onboard Soundchip oder extra Soundkarte, wird ohnehin überbrückt, d.h. nicht genützt.

edit: Hmm,. bisschen zu lange gewartet mit dem Abschicken,


----------



## HardCore4Ever (26. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich kann mein Headset sowohl durch USB, als auch ohne USB mit dem Pc verbinden. Mit einem originalen Adapter von Logitech der mitgeliefert wurde.


----------



## svd (26. Dezember 2013)

Ach so, na, dann kannst du ja eh ausprobieren, ob der virtuelle Raumklang über USB, oder der Onboard besser klingen.


----------



## HardCore4Ever (26. Dezember 2013)

Ok vielen Dank für die Antworten! Also keine Soundkarte kaufen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen HardCore4Ever


----------



## svd (26. Dezember 2013)

Nein, vermutlich ist der Sound per USB besser, als die Onboard Lösung.

Wenn du nicht zufrieden bist, kannst du nachher noch immer eine Soundkarte mit Dolby Headphone Technologie für ca. 30€ nachkaufen.


----------



## HardCore4Ever (26. Dezember 2013)

Ok vielen Dank!


----------

